# Malayan Flying Frog



## orionmystery (Apr 7, 2011)

Up close with a really sleepy frog - About 50mm vent to snout. Malayan Flying Frog, _Rhacophorus prominanus_.


----------



## Stephen.C (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome shots! 
Number one is my favorite! Great detail. 
How did he let you get so close?


----------



## Forkie (Apr 7, 2011)

Fab!!  Number 2 is the winner.  These are great!


----------



## Hussain Frutan (Apr 7, 2011)

woow amazing shoot i like it


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 7, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> Awesome shots!
> Number one is my favorite! Great detail.
> How did he let you get so close?


 


Forkie said:


> Fab!!  Number 2 is the winner.  These are great!


 


Hussain Frutan said:


> woow amazing shoot i like it


 
Thanks Hussain, Forkie, Stephen. 

Stephen, it was sleeping during the day and only active at night.


----------



## Davor (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow great capture!, i really love your work.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 11, 2011)

Davor said:


> Wow great capture!, i really love your work.


 
Thanks Davor.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 11, 2011)

won't it suck if it woke all of the sudden and jumped on your camera/face? :crazy:

fav is shot #1


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 13, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> won't it suck if it woke all of the sudden and jumped on your camera/face? :crazy:
> 
> fav is shot #1


 
Thanks. Sounds like fun


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 23, 2011)

Agreed, I like the composition on #2 best. Great job!


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2011)

Bgagnon127 said:


> Agreed, I like the composition on #2 best. Great job!


 
Thanks, Bgagnon127.


----------



## JBArts (May 24, 2011)

I like the first one. The extreme close up focus on the details of the subject. The colors absolutely connects with the scene. good capture!


----------

